# Horses in New York Exhibition



## Agora Gallery (Oct 27, 2006)

Agora Gallery Presents: _The Persistence of Form _featuring the paintings of Daniela Vasileva 









_Andalusian Stallion, Pastel on Paper_


As her life-like animal portraits demonstrate, Daniela Vasileva is a master of figurative depiction. Her subjectsâ€”whether domesticated dogs or wild wolvesâ€”are gracefully rendered in graphite, ranging in shade from shadowy black to snowy white. Vasileva adds nothing superfluous to her compositions; every line, every shadow, every erasure forms an integral part of the beings she portrays. The resulting figures communicate through frozen gesture and directed gaze. The protective pose and frightened eyes of the small dog in â€œAloneâ€ emits an aura of trepidation. As the animal quivers in fear, we long to calm and comfort him. Alternatively, as the wolves in â€œDawnâ€ stare menacingly ahead, we feel almost as if, upon approach, we had angered these beautiful and dangerous creatures. Such visceral reactions attest to the strength of Vasilevaâ€™s realist work and relate to the artistâ€™s intent. Vasileva asserts that, through the power of form, shadow, and light, she hopes â€œto make [us] hear, to make [us] feel, and above all to make [us] see.â€ Daniela Vasileva was born in Bulgaria and studied in Sofia at the Academy of Fine Arts. Vasilevaâ€™s work has appeared in shows in Brussels, Beijing, and Milan. She currently lives and works in Las Vegas, Nevada. 

To view Vasilevaâ€™s work, please visit http://www.agora-gallery.com/ArtistInvite/Daniela_Vasileva.aspx

_The Persistence of Form_ runs from *December 7 - December 27 *in Agora Gallery's Chelsea location at 530 West 25th Street. The reception takes place *Thursday, December 7*, 6-8 PM. The exhibition is free and open to the public.


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

i wish i could draw like that


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

What bright coloring!


----------

